# Sticky  Read this first!



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Welcome to the Cruze Owner Projects forum! 

This is the place to show off your current project. Have a new sound system you're putting together? Building an autocross track car? Building some real power? Create a thread here so we can see what you're working on and perhaps even follow in your footsteps!

There are a few rules I want to lay down first. Aside from following the global forum rules, there are some section-specific rules. 



Do not troll anyone's project thread. Just because it's not your style or it doesn't appeal to you, doesn't mean it won't appeal to someone else. What might be gaudy or tacky for someone might be incredible for another. This would fall under "be respectful," but I want to make it clear that you're here to support other members' projects and get some ideas for yours.
This is not the section for "How-To Tutorials." We already have a section for that.
Don't use this section to create threads asking questions. If you need technical help, there are appropriate sections to do that. Treat this as more of a showcase of current projects, whether they are completed or are currently in progress. If the moderators decide your thread doesn't belong, it will be moved. If your thread disappeared, it's probably in another section.

If you have a project thread that you want moved into this section, let one of the moderator staff know and we'll be happy to move it.


----------

